# Pet Insurance



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to let people know that Pet Plan refused to extend the 90 day trip allowance during the Coronovirus outbreak when we have been on lock down in Spain. All our other insurance policies for car, travel etc agreed to an emergency extension but not Pet Plan.

Should my dog require treatment, and not be covered while we are abroad, they will be the subject of an ombudsmen enquiry. 

I will be cancelling my policy, once the 90 day cover is up and renewing with a more accommodating insurance company.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

patp said:


> Just to let people know that Pet Plan refused to extend the 90 day trip allowance during the Coronovirus outbreak when we have been on lock down in Spain. All our other insurance policies for car, travel etc agreed to an emergency extension but not Pet Plan.
> 
> Should my dog require treatment, and not be covered while we are abroad, they will be the subject of an ombudsmen enquiry.
> 
> I will be cancelling my policy, once the 90 day cover is up and renewing with a more accommodating insurance company.


The problem today is although you talk to a person that person only does what the computor says so if its 90 days its 90 days until the programme is changed no one wants or cannot make a decision anymore:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I did ask him to go check with the underwriters but he was not gone long before coming back to tell me they said "no". He was very irritating and would not let me interrupt him when he was reading every damn word from the policy schedule. How very dare he interrupt my interruption!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does your travel insurance have anything to say about that Pat?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I did not get that far, Jean.

I sent them a stinking email that I was going to cancel my policy and report their behaviour around the dog owning and veterinary community and then take it up with the Ombudsman when I got home.

They have extended the cover for another 90 days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Worth sending an email ? Probably not as in the end they capitulated and followed common sense.

Sadly, many insurance companies can be very pedantic. (Should that be peTantic ?)

This current situation has caused a lot of problems and rethinking on feet, some organisations are quicker at such things....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> I did not get that far, Jean.
> 
> I sent them a stinking email that I was going to cancel my policy and report their behaviour around the dog owning and veterinary community and then take it up with the Ombudsman when I got home.
> 
> They have extended the cover for another 90 days.


That's great news - glad they saw sense! But not before raising your BP!

I guess it's true, they need time to adapt.


----------

